# Mill Farm, Fiddington, Nr Bridgewater, Somerset.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

We are going to Mill farm, Fiddington, nr Bridgewater, Somerset. This coming Friday for a short weekend break. Leaving Sunday 5pm.
If anyone else is likely to be there, or might like to go, please let me know and we can meet up!
The site has indoor and outdoor pools (free), and a boating lake (rowing boats free, canoes small charge).
There is a bar that hopefully will be open.lol.
For more info......... www.millfarm.biz


----------

